# Final Fantasy 15 FINALLY coming September 30th



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2016)

Final Fantasy 15 Release Date Officially Confirmed, Collector's Editions Announced - IGN


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2016)

...at least for those who still care about the Final Fantasy series...

As a guy who stuck around with XIII to the end, I have much in the way of trepidation. Squenix, please don't let it suck...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 31, 2016)

I never thought this day would come.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2016)

The game is also getting an anime spinoff.

Brotherhood: Final Fantasy XV is an anime spinoff that


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 31, 2016)

Downloading the platinum demo as we speak. Really liked the Episode Duscae demo. It's been at least a decade since I could say that a Final Fantasy game may be my most anticipated of the year.


----------



## xvultures (Mar 31, 2016)

Welp.. It's about time to buy a PS4. With FFXV, FFVII Remake, Bloodbourne and a buncha other exclusive games, I cannot resist.


----------



## Repner (Mar 31, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The game is also getting an anime spinoff.
> 
> Brotherhood: Final Fantasy XV is an anime spinoff that



AND a new feature length CG movie.

EDIT: Oh. 1000th post. I'm now old in SS.org years.


----------



## Repner (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is the press conference. The first hour is just filler, so I suggest to skip to 1:02:00. Could've chosen much better hosts as well. Ugh.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Mar 31, 2016)

Just got done with the platinum demo. First time I've been excited for Final Fantasy since X.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 31, 2016)

I should probably add, since it hasn't been mentioned in the thread, apparently you get Carbunckle if you finish the Platinum demo, and this is the ONLY way to get Carbunckle.



PunkBillCarson said:


> First time I've been excited for Final Fantasy since X.



Oddly enough, palying through the remaster of that on PS4 now. I still dislike the voice acting, but find myself enjoying the game much more than when I got it on PS2.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2016)

Repner said:


> AND a new feature length CG movie.



Yep.

Final Fantasy XV is getting a feature length CG movie starring Game of Thrones&#39; Sean Bean and Lena Headey | The Verge

Square Enix is really going full force for this game.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 31, 2016)

And Aaron Paul too.

SUMMONS, B!TCH!


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 1, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> I should probably add, since it hasn't been mentioned in the thread, apparently you get Carbunckle if you finish the Platinum demo, and this is the ONLY way to get Carbunckle.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, palying through the remaster of that on PS4 now. I still dislike the voice acting, but find myself enjoying the game much more than when I got it on PS2.



Same. Been playing it on PS4 as well.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 1, 2016)

Finished the Platinum demo. Felt like I was playing Kingdom Hearts... Actually, even the Duscae demo, I feel like I'm playing a mature version of Kingdom Hearts... Oh well, can't complain, Kingdom Hearts is awesome.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 1, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Finished the Platinum demo. Felt like I was playing Kingdom Hearts... Actually, even the Duscae demo, I feel like I'm playing a mature version of Kingdom Hearts... Oh well, can't complain, Kingdom Hearts is awesome.



Awesome to hear. And since it's still part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis, I'm gonna get this even for whatever (if ever) continuity anyway.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 1, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> I should probably add, since it hasn't been mentioned in the thread, apparently you get Carbunckle if you finish the Platinum demo, and this is the ONLY way to get Carbunckle.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, palying through the remaster of that on PS4 now. I still dislike the voice acting, but find myself enjoying the game much more than when I got it on PS2.



I played through the actual PS2 version a few months ago. Dodging lightning for an hour for Lulu's final weapon sure was one of the dumbest things I've ever done!


----------



## Genome (Apr 1, 2016)

15 years on and I still have never done that side quest. My friend told me of the time he got to 197 before getting struck. I think I would give up gaming altogether if that happened to me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 1, 2016)

xvultures said:


> Welp.. It's about time to buy a PS4. With FFXV, FFVII Remake, Bloodbourne and a buncha other exclusive games, I cannot resist.



This is exactly the reason I needed to put down the Halo/Gears of War/whatever FPS 'insert here' controller for the PS4. Even Metal Gear 5 didn't sway me, and it is fine on Xbox One. FFVII remake is the tipping point, and I prefer to run FF games on their native system. So, no I have an answer for 'because reasons'.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 1, 2016)

Genome said:


> 15 years on and I still have never done that side quest. My friend told me of the time he got to 197 before getting struck. I think I would give up gaming altogether if that happened to me.



Ha. I was doing groups of 25 and then pausing and going to do something else and coming back. Even with this approach I definitely choked at about 197 one time, and earlier a couple other times. It was miserable. 

I didn't even seriously attempt that butterfly BS or the racing crap with Tidus, those both seemed to be far worse. I just got the final weapons for Lulu, Yuna, Auron and Rikku, got all the Aeons, and absolutely steamrolled the last boss. If I swapped in any of my "B-list" they'd instantly die, but I was practically invincible with those four. It was sort of a letdown. That game is tuned in odd ways. The characters and the boss designs and everything seemed pretty top-notch, though. I HATED blitzball after trying ~10 matches, but I know a lot of people who like it. Obviously, that was the reason I didn't get Wakka's weapon either!

I started FFX-2 recently too, but didn't get too far. I might need to get a PS3 or 4 and get an HD version of it...I sort of wish I'd done that with X as well. The super-low resolution can be jarring and I'm not convinced my PS2 isn't going to up and die at any second.


----------



## Repner (Apr 1, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Awesome to hear. And since it's still part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis, I'm gonna get this even for whatever (if ever) continuity anyway.



Tabata stated a few months ago that XV is no longer considered part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series. I doubt there would be any continuity anyway, other than crystals.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Apr 1, 2016)

Been waiting for this game since its announcement in 2006. I had almost given up hope and assumed this game had gone the way of a third Necrophagist album, very grateful they continued work on this and it's finally coming out soon.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 1, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I played through the actual PS2 version a few months ago. Dodging lightning for an hour for Lulu's final weapon sure was one of the dumbest things I've ever done!



Crap, I forgot about that side mission.... Also, I'm not a fan of Blitzball...


----------



## Repner (Apr 1, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I played through the actual PS2 version a few months ago. Dodging lightning for an hour for Lulu's final weapon sure was one of the dumbest things I've ever done!



The worst one for me was trying to to get a final time of 0:00:0 on the chocobo in the calm lands. The more attempts I put in, the more frustrated I got, and the more frustrated I got, the worse I got.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 3, 2016)

Repner said:


> The worst one for me was trying to to get a final time of 0:00:0 on the chocobo in the calm lands. The more attempts I put in, the more frustrated I got, and the more frustrated I got, the worse I got.



Yeah. I did that race when I encountered it in the game regularly and most definitely didn't get anywhere close to 0:00. When I was gearing up for the last boss and read how to get the celestial weapons, I was like "nope, not even going to try that one!!"


----------



## Repner (Apr 9, 2016)

Footage of the opening chapter:


----------



## Repner (Apr 10, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Yeah. I did that race when I encountered it in the game regularly and most definitely didn't get anywhere close to 0:00. When I was gearing up for the last boss and read how to get the celestial weapons, I was like "nope, not even going to try that one!!"



I just checked my original copy of the game. Turns out I still have a save file from when the game was released with everyone's celestial weapon, with the exception of Wakkas. I must've had WAY more patience than I do now. I'm looking at my 15 year old self thinking "Freak!!" right now.

Having said that, I didn't beat most of the Dark Aeons or Penance back then.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 10, 2016)

The guides all said Wakka's was one of the easiest to get, but I HATED Blitzball and won about two matches, lost several more and couldn't figure out how to win worth a crap so it was never going to happen for me either  Fortunately the game was incredibly easy with hyper-powered Yuna and Lulu with the double casting and mana conservation afforded by their weapons so it didn't even matter how wimpy the other characters were.

ANYWAY, FF15! So, the demo for FF15 really doubled down on this game having exclusively guys in black as playable characters, huh? That seems like a good way to alienate a massive portion of their fanbase. One of the hallmarks of the series has always been the great women characters and to just have none in the game at all, especially in this new age of PC-ness, seems like commercial suicide. And they have to sell 10 million copies just to break even?! Square could be in some trouble here!

The combat and stuff looks like it might be alright, but I could never get into these games unless I liked the characters, and these guys look like blandsville.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the all male characters. Tifa and Celes are like two of my top 5 FF characters.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 11, 2016)

I guess my problem is that the characters I liked the least were always the guys. Hope in FFXIII (he's the one character in any of these games I've played I actively hated), Locke, Irvine, Snow, Squall, Kimahri, etc. The writers for these things really like making obnoxious attempts at witty characters and super emo douches.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 12, 2016)

Tetsuya Nomura's character designs have been dated for some time and they really haven't evolved since their inception with Cloud. Having 5 shonen bros isn't really looking all too appealing in the character department. 

I'm really hoping there's more to this, and I still have high hopes regardless. 



Repner said:


> Tabata stated a few months ago that XV is no longer considered part of the Fabula Nova Crystallis series. I doubt there would be any continuity anyway, other than crystals.



Fair enough. I'll still play it. Plus the soundtrack is done by Yoko Shimomura so that's guaranteed to be good.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 12, 2016)

I looked her up to see what I'd heard of hers, and apparently the only two games I've ever played that had her soundtracks are Mario RPG and Parasite Eve! I do remember Parasite Eve having great music, but what is she best known for? The Kingdom Hearts games? Mario and Luigi? 

Speaking of Parasite Eve, I really want an HD version of that! Maybe one exists, who knows. I haven't played it since the PSX was current gen.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 12, 2016)

wankerness said:


> what is she best known for?





Seriously. Yoko Shimomura wrote that. ...and most of the SF2 music too. 

But you've already said her other well known hits. I guess you can count Legend Of Mana and some of the first Xenoblade Chronicles game, but what's already mentioned are what she's best known for.

Parasite Eve got a third game called The 3rd Birthday. But it's PSP exclusive.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 12, 2016)

Ah, yeah, I've never played SF2 but I've heard a bunch of the music in various youtube videos since it's so iconic and beloved. That's a pretty serious credit, don't know how I missed it when looking at her...gameography?


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 12, 2016)

You guys just reminded me that I need to check whether the super Mario rpg from Wii is upgrade able to the WIIU version yet. (I hate using Wii controllers). One of My "best games of all time." Up there with Half-life 2, and Fallout 3.


----------



## Repner (Apr 12, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> You guys just reminded me that I need to check whether the super Mario rpg from Wii is upgrade able to the WIIU version yet. (I hate using Wii controllers). One of My "best games of all time." Up there with Half-life 2, and Fallout 3.



It is in the European VC, so I assume it will for you as well.

EDIT: Well I'll be damned. North America was the only region to NOT get it on Wii U.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 12, 2016)

Well thanks for checking for me. Now I can focus on getting my own carbuncle. I'm looking forward to a "Super Gorgeous JRPG that isn't "retro" and doesn't suck" and FF15 seems to be generating a lot more positive buzz than I had dared to hope.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 13, 2016)

Not to derail the conversation any more, but holy crap was Super Mario RPG one of the greatest games ever, and I wish that game got a true sequel. I miss Geno and Mallow...

Anyway, I haven't looked, but does FFXV have more playable characters than the 4 in Duscae?


----------



## Repner (Apr 13, 2016)

It's just those four. I think they wanted to go back to the old style of FF I, II, III, and V. There will be guests however.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 13, 2016)

Normally I'm a fan of having a bunch of characters and being able to customize a party, but for once, I think I'm ok with them going back to the old style and only having four characters to worry about leveling up.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 11, 2017)

So now that the game has been out for a while, what does everyone thing? Finished the story last night. Personally, despite a meh story that I feel turned around and ended it on pretty strong note. But gameplay wise, this game far exceeded my expectations, and the soundtrack is one of the best I've heard in years. Wish I knew how to do spoiler font so I can talk about this more without ruining anything. But yeah, I had a great time with this game. Although, It was pretty easy to become overpowered, and I managed to play without getting a single game over, and the boss battles were pretty easy at the point where the game gets linear.


----------



## Repner (Jan 12, 2017)

Spoiler



text[./spoiler] without the dot.



Spoiler



One of my biggest issues is mainly with the lack of proper exposition. Ardyn has a really interesting backstory, but I only really figured it out after watching a Youtube video explaining it. The info is too spread out in Cosmogony books and stuff like that to really piece everything together unless you're taking notes along the way. That and I think everyone agrees that too much happens behind the scenes, such as Iedolas's downfall etc. As far as I know, they added/are adding more scenes to explain things a bit better, but I haven't played through a second time, so we'll see. Other than that, I really liked the characters, and the story is very interesting, if short, once I understood more of it.



Gameplay I really like a lot. The fact that the Astrals decide for themselves when they want to make an appearance makes it more of a special event for me whenever it happens. It's always an exciting moment when the sparks appear around you and the music changes to indicate one of them is ready. The magic system is really clever as well. Big criticism from me though comes from the fact that, since everyone uses their own phoenix downs when you tell them to, you'll pretty much never see a Game Over screen, even when all four party members are down.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 12, 2017)

Spoiler



I have to agree about the story. Looking back, it actually was a pretty good story, and like I said, I felt it ended strong. But the way the story was told was what kinda screwed with it. You basically have to read all of the Cosmogony books and all the notes in Chapter 13 (NOW I get why that chapter pissed people off, or at least gameplay wise), watch Kingsglaive (which I actually kind of enjoyed) and Brotherhood, and I'm guessing/hoping the DLC will flesh it out even more (I may actually consider the season pass for this game). 

I kinda liked Arydn, but I feel like more often then not, the creators keep trying to recreate Kefka from FFVI

Also, Adamantoise.... Dear lord, two and a half hours to beat it, but dammit, I took that mountain down. Only one trophy left and I have my Platinum



I should also probably add, with the amount that I overpowered myself, I RARELY used magic.


Spoiler



Ifrit may be the only time I used magic constantly


----------



## Pav (Jan 13, 2017)

^ Which trophy are you missing? All I have to do is kill the adamantoise and I'll have the platinum. Then it's back to FFXIII to grind out every item in the game.

I enjoyed this game quite a bit. In retrospect it's one of the shortest Final Fantasy games I've ever played - I'm 85 hours in and I've done virtually every little thing there is to do, aside from a couple endgame dungeons. I still have plenty of untouched hunts but hunts feel quite redundant pretty quickly, otherwise I can't even find any simple side quests left to do.



Spoiler



I like the story but the latter half of the game really reeks of Square rushing it to launch. Once you set sail for Altissia I feel like the story and setting jump around quite a bit without explaining what exactly you're doing or why. Once Noctis was absorbed into the crystal, I was confused as to why he woke up in a dungeon or something 10 years later. They don't explain what happened to him for 10 years or how he ended up there. I really didn't mind the linear second half of the game but it felt like they could have added a few more chapters to flesh out what was happening.

Also, I have the opposite of Repner's opinion on summons. They were very epic and cool, but my option to actually use them was so limited and infrequent that it felt like a somewhat useless token. Like they were tacked on because summons are a staple of FF games and not utilized in a practical or meaningful way. I've summoned Ramah and Leviathan a couple times each but I've never been able to use Titan.



Something about collecting all of the previous FF soundtracks to play throughout the game also made me incredibly happy. I felt like I was able to revisit all of the past glories along the way and ignited some kind of interest in replaying past games. Once I finish the platinum for XV, I'll be grinding out the plat for XIII and then buying VII on my PS4 so I can platinum that one. I also have the X/X-2 HD remake sitting on a shelf so that's two more FF platinums to nail. I have my work cut out for me, thanks Square.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm only missing the trophy for maxing out Noctis's fishing skill (fishing wasn't exactly my favorite thing on this game). I beat Adamantoise at level 71 and it took 2 and a half hour (multiple in game days definitely passed). I've heard people trying it around level 40ish and it taking nearly a full day or two in real time.

Also, LOVED having all the old soundtracks in the car, makes the drives much more enjoyable (which isn't the worse aspect, taking in the scenery and getting AP while at it). My only regret is I don't think I ever found the soundtrack for VI....


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 14, 2017)

Got my Platinum trophy!  I have more stuff I can do in the game, but I'm going to put it back on the back burner until the DLC starts coming out.


----------



## Pav (Jan 14, 2017)

Same here. Reading these posts last night inspired me to take on the adamantoise. Beat it in about 90 minutes, got the platinum, now it's back to FFXIII since I've owned it since launch and still never beaten it.  I have a couple menace dungeons left but I'll come back to it when there's DLC on the horizon.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 21, 2017)

I only played the story really, like I really enjoyed it, I did a few side quests and hunts and I felt like I was only 10% into the story or something and then all of a sudden I was on a linear shinkansen headed right towards the end, I felt the story was extremely rushed. I definitely want to go back and do everything else, which I haven't done anything after completion, purely because I was disappointed at the rush of the story, I still enjoyed it, I just felt like it needed some more detail, more adventure in the storyline would have been nice, like it only took us to 3 different locations before it was the linear story.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone else play with the 1.05 patch? Hearing rather shaky things about it. I honestly haven't gone back to the game after I got the Platinum (not even trying it on my recently acquired PS4 Pro...) and completely skipped the Chocobo Carnival. At this point I'm going to wait to see how the Gladio DLC pans out before determining if I'm going to get the season pass or just trade the game in and be done.


----------

